# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  15 χρόνια nautilia.gr

## kalypso

FB_IMG_1579375365651.jpg
Ήταν το 2005 όταν το nautilia.gr έβαλε τα θεμέλια και ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του στο χώρο της ενημέρωσης σε θέματα ναυτιλίας.
15 χρόνια μετά ,το nautilia.gr συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο και εκσυγχρονισμενο να δίνει το παρόν δυναμικά στην καθημερινη ενημέρωση των μελών και του αναγνωστικού κοινού με ειδήσεις προπάντων έγκυρες και αξιόπιστες από το χώρο της εγχώριας και διεθνούς ναυτιλίας.
Σας ευχαριστούμε που μας στηρίζετε
Χρόνια πολλά  nautilia.gr!

----------


## vasilispatra

Χρόνια πολλά λοιπόν, πάντα έγκυρη και έγκαιρη ενημέρωση.

----------


## Blitz-X

Χρόνια Πολλά στο αγαπημένο μας forum!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Joyrider

Εκείνη η χρονιά ήταν ένα μεγάλο μπαμ, και πολλά φόρα γεννήθηκαν, διαφόρων θεματολογιών. Σήμερα τα περισσότερα έχουν σβήσει και δεν υπάρχουν στο ελληνικό διαδύκτιο, ελάχιστα έχουν μείνει και χαίρομαι που το nautilia.gr είναι ένα από αυτά. Με το καλό και στα 20 !

----------


## Ellinis

Χρόνια Πολλά στο φόρουμ, δηλαδή σε όλους τους συντελεστές και ειδικά στα μέλη που το έκαναν αυτό που είναι σήμερα, τα νυν, τα πρώην και... τα επόμενα!  :Sneakiness:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα ταξίδι εδώ και 15 χρόνια

Τις καλύτερες ευχές σε όσους πλούτισαν και πλουτίζουν το φόρουμ με τα σχόλιά τους και τη συμμετοχή τους στις συζητήσεις.

Και το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται...
UW.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Χρόνια πολλά στο forum, καλή δύναμη σε όλους για τη συνέχεια

----------


## manoubras 33

Χρόνια πολλά!!! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας, με περισσότερα ενεργά μέλη...

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Να τα εκατοστήσετε
Είμαι λίγα χρόνια μαζί σας, αλλά αρκετά για να εκτιμήσω την υψηλή ποιότητα των  συζητήσεων και την εγκυρότητα των πληροφοριών.
Ευχαριστώ θερμά τους διαχειριστές, τους  συντελεστές και τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

----------


## nautaki

Χρόνια πολλά στο καλύτερο ναυτιλιακό forum!

----------

